# Pic of my Desert Hairy Scorpion who wanted to come out and play



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

This is my Desert Hairy Scorpion this guy is super agressive when I give him crickets he will grab 1 in claw and while he is eating one he will be stinging the other. I love this guy he's only about 3 inches long and he thinks he's 10 foot tall and bullet proof lol.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice, you should make a feeding video


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

sweet scorpion, whats the trick to keeping these guys alive?
i caught 5 in my friends backyard and kept the in a small critter keeper and fed crickets, they died a week later.


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sapir said:


> sweet scorpion, whats the trick to keeping these guys alive?
> i caught 5 in my friends backyard and kept the in a small critter keeper and fed crickets, they died a week later.


 I keep mine on a mix of sand and Vermiculite which is used for plants it can be purchased at any department store. I house it in a medium kritter keeper with a pice of wood to hide under and feed him 2 crickets a week. Other than that just keep him warm. I have had him over a year and a half now. Good Luck for more information you can go to arachnopets.com and find all sorts of info on arachnids.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I love this stuff! Cool pics man!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I hate bugs but these things are cool.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet lil bugger, ive actually always thought of getting one, that or a tarantula


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Interesting looking scorpion.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

How do you guys handle these things? If it was me, I'd be scared to clean their tanks. Just the thought of gettin stung by one of those.. OUCH!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

khmerboiRED said:


> How do you guys handle these things? If it was me, I'd be scared to clean their tanks. Just the thought of gettin stung by one of those.. OUCH!


I don't handle them at all they are display animals just like my piranha's are. Tank cleaning is quite easy actually I just remove umneaten cricket parts with some reptile feeding forceps.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------

